# drink milk



## afoto (Aug 12, 2012)

this was one of the most amazing experiences of my life!
i had the opportunity this last two weeks to travel to the atacama desert in chile to photograph some core samples and mines.

last night i headed out to the inca gold mine.  1000 feet elevation, 100km from the nearest town and lights.  i have never seen the milky way like this before...

c&c welcome!
this was a 30 second exposure at F/4 iso 3200.
i am trying to decide if i should brighten up the foreground at all, or if that will just make it look unrealistic...  thoughts?




chimbaros by abbye dahl, on Flickr


----------



## timor (Aug 12, 2012)

Great source of supply ! Neat.


----------



## Rick58 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice. I'd leave the foreground as is


----------



## broca (Aug 12, 2012)

Wow, nice work.  I started out with DSLR photography by doing astrophotography.  Amazing that in this image you are looking to the center of our galaxy.  You can also see the   Large Magellanic Cloud  creeping above the horizon.  Well done!!


----------



## Bo4key (Aug 12, 2012)

I'd leave the foreground the way it is. But, is it just me, or does the horizon need a little straightening? It looks a little like it tilts frame right.


Really nice shot though


----------



## cgipson1 (Aug 12, 2012)

Very nice shot! Amazing what you can see when you get away from other light sources, and have lovely clear unpolluted atmosphere!


----------



## sapper6fd (Aug 12, 2012)

Stunning Shot! Don&#8217;t change a thing!

It really places things into perspective. We are so small in the grand scheme of things.  I should have been born an astronaught. :lmao:

Which body and lens did you use?


----------



## Derrel (Aug 12, 2012)

Thoughts?

Yeah. Freaking AMAZING.


----------



## afoto (Aug 12, 2012)

thank you all!



sapper6fd said:


> Which body and lens did you use?



Nikon D700
16-35mm (at 16mm)
30 seconds
f/4
iso 3200


----------



## RxForB3 (Aug 12, 2012)

What sort of post processing, if any, did you do?


----------



## imagesliveon (Aug 12, 2012)

Stunning!!


----------



## afoto (Aug 13, 2012)

RxForB3 said:


> What sort of post processing, if any, did you do?



just added a little extra contrast in curves, thats it!


----------



## paigew (Aug 13, 2012)

gorgeous shot!


----------



## TheDeeDouble (Aug 13, 2012)

that is very very cool.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 13, 2012)

Superb! Simply amazing!
I should go soon to the Atacama dessert, considering it's relatively close to where I live. But this definitely makes me wanna go!

Silly question though, where do you focus for a shot like this at f/4 ?


----------



## seakritter (Aug 13, 2012)

Oh wow, outstanding don't change a thing, it's ready right of the box, I kneel to you excellence. Great job.

"As I Wander"


----------



## McNugget801 (Aug 13, 2012)

man I would love to shoot the Milky Way from that hemisphere.


----------



## pgriz (Aug 13, 2012)

Abbye, another gorgeous shot, as usual.  Foreground looks good the way it is.  If brighter, one would think you're doing a collage or a paste-up with layers.


----------



## manny212 (Aug 13, 2012)

Love it. Great image.


----------



## superasian (Aug 14, 2012)

i honestly can_not_ get over how beautiful this is..
definitely noting the Atacama as one of the places i'll need to visit before i die!


----------



## manaheim (Aug 14, 2012)

Um.  Holy crap wow.


----------



## Photographiend (Aug 14, 2012)

it!!!


----------



## ronlane (Aug 14, 2012)

That is amazing. I couldn't help but look at your other photos on flicker. Very, very nice.


----------



## KongKurs (Aug 15, 2012)

Amazing.

One thing I don't get; how do you take a 30 sec. exposure without the stars getting blurred as Earth rotates?


----------



## pgriz (Aug 15, 2012)

KongKurs said:


> Amazing.
> 
> One thing I don't get; how do you take a 30 sec. exposure without the stars getting blurred as Earth rotates?



It looks like a wide angle shot - the wider the angle, the less the earth's rotation shows up in a long-exposure shot.


----------



## KongKurs (Aug 15, 2012)

pgriz said:


> KongKurs said:
> 
> 
> > Amazing.
> ...



Thanks for this tip, will try it out! :thumbup:


----------



## afoto (Aug 15, 2012)

KongKurs said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > KongKurs said:
> ...



exactly right, shot at 16mm


----------



## jfrabat (Aug 16, 2012)

AMAZING; Between this shot and the hole shot, I am OFFICIALLY a fan of yours!!!


----------

